# Abgang über dem Lenker



## manuel123 (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Ich fahre seit nunmehr 3 Jahren MTB und dass ganze regelmäßig. Dabei hatte ich schon mehrere Stürze: und zwar steige ich immer über den Lenker nach vorne ab. Immer bei steilen Abfahrten (Vorderrad blockiert an nem großen Stein/Ast oder ruscht in eine Mulde und schon liege ich mit dem Gesicht im Matsch). Zum Glück ist bis jetzt nichts passiert. 

Nun meine Frage: Mache ich irgendwas falsch? Ich bemühe mich mit dem Arsch hinter den Sattel zu gehen. Senke teilweise auch den Sattel ab. Habe bei meinem Bike den 110 Vorbau gegen einen 90 getauscht. 

Gefühlsmäßig hat der Tausch viel gebracht - Das Bike ist bergab wendiger und mann hat nicht so schnell Überschlagsgefühle.

Ach ja: Bike ist ein KTM Speed R.C 2.0 (Marathon/Touren Fully) 100mm Federweg vorne 110 hinten.


----------



## -SHREDDER- (3. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich ist Dein "Cockpit" noch zu niedrig. Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr rise und dann sollte es besser klappen. Idealerweise noch einen etwas breiteren Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Wenn du dich wie beim Manual nach hinten lehnst ( also deutlich hinter dem Sattel) solltest du nicht mehr so oft vorne überkippen


----------



## LB-Biker (3. Juni 2010)

Hier ists nochmal besser erklärt als ich es kann.


----------



## Gudyo (3. Juni 2010)

LB-Biker schrieb:


> Wenn du dich wie beim Manual nach hinten lehnst ( also deutlich hinter dem Sattel) solltest du nicht mehr so oft vorne überkippen



Bergab im Manual? Bobby läßt grüssen
Wer bremst hat Angst, bergab finger wech von der Vorderbremse. Idealerweise sollte das Gewicht immer zentriert über dem Trettlager sein, dann hat man die grösste Traktion an den Rädern. Also Leicht nach hinten bergab und leicht nach vorne bergauf.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Juni 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Dein "Cockpit" noch zu niedrig. Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr rise und dann sollte es besser klappen. Idealerweise noch einen etwas breiteren Lenker.


Ein hohes Cockpit gibt nur ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit. Die paar cm sind mehr oder weniger psychologischer Natur.
-----------------------------
@TE:
Wenn du im normalen Betrieb noch mit kürzerem Vorbau zurecht kommst, dann reduzier ruhig noch weiter die Vorbaulänge. 

Ansonsten ist es Fahrtechnik. Vor dem Ast, Stein, Loch die Bremse vorn öffnen bzw. nur noch leicht bremsen, damit das Vorderrad über das Hinderniss rollen kann. Wenn du mit stark abgebremstem Vorderrad vor ein Hindernis rollst, dann wird ein starkes Drehmoment nach vorn ausgelöst. Du kannst das schön nachvollziehen, wenn du in der Ebenen langsam auf ein kleines Hindernis zurollst (Bordsteinkante). Ohne Bremsung rollt das Vorderrad noch drüber, bei leich gezogener Bremse kommt das Hinterrad hoch.
Geschwindigkeit vor dem Hindernis möglichst zurück nehmen, über das Hindernis frei hinwegrollen, dann wieder bremsen. Evtl. sogar unmittelbar vor dem Hindernis das Vorderrad bewusst entlasten. 
Übe es ganz bewusst langsam in Steilstücken zu fahren und das balancieren auf dem Bike im Stand bzw. langsamer Geschwindigkeit. Das hilft dir, vor den Hindernissen das Tempo zu reduzieren, ohne kippelig zu werden.


----------



## berkel (3. Juni 2010)

Gudyo schrieb:


> Bergab im Manual? Bobby läßt grüssen
> Wer bremst hat Angst, bergab finger wech von der Vorderbremse. Idealerweise sollte das Gewicht immer zentriert über dem Trettlager sein, dann hat man die grösste Traktion an den Rädern. Also Leicht nach hinten bergab und leicht nach vorne bergauf.


Ich habe hier (sehr steile) Abfahrten die man konstant auf auf beiden Bremsen runter fährt weil man sonst zu schnell wird.
Gewicht zentral über dem Tretlager und Traktion am VR hilft ja nicht gegen einen Überschlag. Zum Bremsen und Lenken sollte man jedoch auch bergab viel Gewicht auf dem VR lassen um möglichst viel Grip am VR zu haben, das Gefühl sagt einem leider was anderes (Gleiches gilt für einen hohen Lenker der vermeintlich gegen Überschläge hilft).

Wie Uwe schon gesagt hat, musst du vor bzw. am Hindernis von der Bremse gehen (evtl. nur hinten weiter bremsen wenn es nicht anders geht) und das VR mit den Armen aktiv entlasten. Je nach Situation entweder nach hinten lehnen und am Lenker ziehen oder bei unveränderter Oberkörperposition den Lenker zur Brust ziehen.


----------



## skinny63 (3. Juni 2010)

zur Not auch vor dem Fahren das Auf- und Absteigen im Steilen üben, falls mal nix mehr geht, geht das dann wenigstens noch...

hört sich zwar erst mal bescheuert an, ist aus meiner Sicht im Zweifelsfall der Rettungsanker


----------



## derchecker (3. Juni 2010)

> bergab finger wech von der Vorderbremse


 
ach? Wofür ist sie dann da? bergauf bremst man ja generell eher weniger  
Ich vermute mal, dass du sagen willst man soll das Voderrad nicht blockieren lassen und an rutschigen Stellen nicht zu stark bremsen. Ansonsten würd ichs echt nicht kapieren.


----------



## GaryFisher82 (3. Juni 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es Fahrtechnik. Vor dem Ast, Stein, Loch die Bremse vorn öffnen bzw. nur noch leicht bremsen, damit das Vorderrad über das Hinderniss rollen kann. Wenn du mit stark abgebremstem Vorderrad vor ein Hindernis rollst, dann wird ein starkes Drehmoment nach vorn ausgelöst.



So sehe ich das auch: vor dem Hindernis Vorderradbremse lösen.


----------



## manuel123 (4. Juni 2010)

Klingt alles sehr einleuchtend! Werd ma versuchen ob ich dass auf die Reihe krieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. Juni 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist Dein "Cockpit" noch zu niedrig. Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr rise und dann sollte es besser klappen. Idealerweise noch einen etwas breiteren Lenker.



Wenn der Sattel unten ist und man Bewegungsfreiheit hat ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich zu überschlagen mit nem niedrigen Cockpit geringer. 

@manuel123:
Fahr wo es sich für dich anbietet, halt in dem Gelände wo du Probleme hast, mit Sattel unten. Bei Steinen oder Mulden an denen man sich ggf. aufhängen konnte musste schnell und aktiv mim Körper arbeiten, sprich das Vorderrad entlasten wenn es auf den Stein/die Mulde trifft. Dann aber nicht mim Arsch zu weit hinten bleiben sondern möglichst schnell wieder Gewicht aufs Vorderrad (Körper nach vorne), damit du wieder Kontrolle hast. 
Bei kleineren Sachen kann das im Prinzip so eine Art Bunnyhopbewegung ohne wirkliches Abspringen sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MalibuDeo (5. Juni 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotation_(Physik)
wenn du nicht bremst, sollte auch nichts passieren, da die rotationskraft das gleichgewicht für dich hält


----------



## -SHREDDER- (5. Juni 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel unten ist und man Bewegungsfreiheit hat ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sich zu überschlagen mit nem niedrigen Cockpit geringer.



Ähm, bitte?! Wie meinen?! Das ist nicht Dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotation_%28Physik%29
> wenn du nicht bremst, sollte auch nichts passieren, da die rotationskraft das gleichgewicht für dich hält



Jaja, passt schon....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (5. Juni 2010)

-SHREDDER- schrieb:


> Ähm, bitte?! Wie meinen?! Das ist nicht Dein ernst, oder?


Doooch, voller Ernst. 
Die hohe Front gibt nur das Gefühl von Sicherheit.
Schreddern ist nicht biken. Da gibts noch ein paar andere Techniken.
Der tiefe Schwerpunkt machts aus.


----------



## Kettenglied (5. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber das die größere Bewegungsfreiheit wegen des abgesenkten Sattels die Wahrscheinlichkeit über den Lenker zu gehen erhöht.....

Du sagst doch selbst das ein tieferer Schwerpunkt das Wahre ist. Und der Schwerpunkt ist nunmal tiefer wenn man den Sattel absenkt. Da kann die Front so hoch sein wie sie will. Man sitzt ja nicht auf dem Lenker.

Überleg mal was passieren würde wenn du dir ein kleineres VR einbauen würdest. Sagen wir mal halb so groß im Durchmesser. Da rutscht man ganz automatisch nach vorne über den Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Focusracer (5. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht Bist du mit deinem körper zu nach am lenker.
Dafür muss du deinen sattel nachhinten drücken. Die zwei schrauben aufdrehen (hängt von deiner sattelstütz ab) und nachhinten schieben. dann ist dein körper weiter von lenker entfernt.
Wenn das alles nichts nützt muss du dein vorbau ändern.
Deine fahrtechnik kannst du beim berg abfahren ohne das du rüber fällst deinen bauch hinter dem sattel stellen. da fliegst du bestimmt nicht rüber ;D

MFG Focusracer


----------



## Deleted138492 (5. Juni 2010)

Wenn bei wirklich steilen Abhängen Hindernisse auftreten: Sattel runter (vorher erledigen natürlich), Arsch hinter den Sattel (nicht zu weit, sonst gibt man dem Begriff Bremsbacken eine neue Bedeutung), Vorder- sowie Hinterradbremse *dosiert* einsetzen, wenn das Hindernis kommt, Arme locker lassen, nicht verkrampfen und die VR-Bremse lösen, damit man besser drüberrollen kann, gegebenenfalls auch das VR anheben. So kommt man mit jedem Rad runter, ohne großartig was am Cockpit ändern zu müssen.


----------



## jan84 (5. Juni 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> [...] Und der Schwerpunkt ist nunmal tiefer wenn man den Sattel absenkt. Da kann die Front so hoch sein wie sie will. Man sitzt ja nicht auf dem Lenker.[...]



Spätestens wenn es dann zu Sichtbehinderungen durch den Lenker kommt ist die Front zu hoch . Rumexperimentieren mit der Lenkerhöhe (Spacer rein/raus, Vorbau ggf. mal umdrehen, ...) lohnt sich aufjedenfall und kostet nichts. Fand tiefer auch erst komisch, nach kurzer Gewöhnung will ich aber nichts anderes mehr. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## darkJST (12. Juni 2010)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an, zentral aber tief überm Bike und vor dem Hindernis von der Bremse gehen. 

Im aktuellen Ride Guide der bike sind die Grundlagen und einiges mehr ausführlich beschrieben. Für die altmodischen unter uns, bzw. die, die es mit auf den Trail nehmen wollen: der liegt auch der aktuellen bike bei.

Wenn du probleme beim dosieren bzw. blockieren der Bremse hast einfach mal auf einem flachen Schotterweg bei gemütlicher fahrt die VR-Bremse bis zum blockieren ziehen (gegebenenfalls etws am Lenker ziehen) und gleich wieder loslassen. Das immer mal wieder machen, trainiert den Reflex, die Bremse loszulassen, wenn sie doch mal ungewollt blockiert. Auf Waldwegen "klingle" ich gerne so

Wie auch schon jemand sagte: in Passagen, wo du solche Probleme erwartest solltest du vorbeugend lieber den Sattel runter machen.

Zum Thema Vorbau hoch/runter, länger/kürzer, Sattel hoch/runter: Ich fahr mit 120 mm Vorbau und knapp 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung noch relativ steile sachen runter. Alles eine Sache der Übung. Blöd ist dann nur, dass der Sattel sich schmerzhaft in der Magengrube bemerkbar macht
Eh jetzt wieder eine Diskussion vom Zaun bricht: in technischen Passagen hab ich den Sattel auch lieber unten, aber für die Abfahrten im Raum Dresden lohnt sich das versenken meißt nicht.


----------



## reifenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich jetz schon ganze 4 mal beim Bremsen über den Lenker geflogen bin. Es waren immer absolute Notsituationen (2xHund, 1xAuto, 1xanderes Fahrrad) und ich konnte nur aus Reflex bremsen. Aber wie kann ic unterbinden, so stark zu bremsen, das ich über den Lenker fliege? Ich bin da vollkommen Ratlos, und hab auf der Straße einfach nur noch saumäßig angst, das mir irgendwas vors Rad rennt. im Gelände ist mir noch NIE was passiert.
Knieschoner, Helm, Handschuhe-im Gelände noch nie gebraucht, auf der Straße schon oft!


LG Reifenfresser


----------



## MalibuDeo (21. Juni 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich jetz schon ganze 4 mal beim Bremsen über den Lenker geflogen bin. Es waren immer absolute Notsituationen (2xHund, 1xAuto, 1xanderes Fahrrad) und ich konnte nur aus Reflex bremsen. Aber wie kann ic unterbinden, so stark zu bremsen, das ich über den Lenker fliege? Ich bin da vollkommen Ratlos, und hab auf der Straße einfach nur noch saumäßig angst, das mir irgendwas vors Rad rennt. im Gelände ist mir noch NIE was passiert.
> Knieschoner, Helm, Handschuhe-im Gelände noch nie gebraucht, auf der Straße schon oft!
> ...



also ich bremse aus prinzip eigentlich nie...
auf asphalt bremse ich immer nur hinten oder mach ne ganz enge kurve...

wenn hund kommt, einfach drüber fahren, bevor du drüber gefahren bist, springen die fiecher meistens schon weg...


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. Juni 2010)

Aha. Und bei einem irischen Wolfshund machst du einen Bunny Hop oder was?  Drüberfahren ist bei dem nicht drin.


----------



## jan84 (21. Juni 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich jetz schon ganze 4 mal beim Bremsen über den Lenker geflogen bin. Es waren immer absolute Notsituationen (2xHund, 1xAuto, 1xanderes Fahrrad) und ich konnte nur aus Reflex bremsen. Aber wie kann ic unterbinden, so stark zu bremsen, das ich über den Lenker fliege? Ich bin da vollkommen Ratlos, und hab auf der Straße einfach nur noch saumäßig angst, das mir irgendwas vors Rad rennt. im Gelände ist mir noch NIE was passiert.
> Knieschoner, Helm, Handschuhe-im Gelände noch nie gebraucht, auf der Straße schon oft!
> ...



Not- bzw Vollbremmsungen kannst/solltest du ohne Notsituation trainieren. Ruhig soweit, dass du bis an die Blockierbremse des Vorderrades bremst, bzw. je nach Reifen die letzten Meter vorm Stehenbleiben nurnoch auffm Vorderrad bist. Das ganze auch mal, wenn hinter dir frei ist (!), in beliebige Situationen in Touren einbauen, einfach um Routine beim scharfen Bremsen zu bekommen. 
Solltest du Scheibenbremsen haben und mit mehr als einem Finger bremsen versuch mal auf Einfingerbremsen umzusteigen.
Das wird dir zwar nicht in allein Notsituationen weiterhelfen, aber es ist aufjedenfall schonmal wesentlich mehr Routine beim scharfen Bremsen da. 

Ansonsten hilft halt nur vorausschauend fahren und alles was kein Gelände ist meiden .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MalibuDeo (21. Juni 2010)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Aha. Und bei einem irischen Wolfshund machst du einen Bunny Hop oder was?  Drüberfahren ist bei dem nicht drin.


wenn ich auf so nen fiech zufahre wird auch der wegspringen


----------



## Bavarian-Rider (22. Juni 2010)

Sry. falls das schon gebracht wurde, aber hat das nicht auch etwas mit der Neigung 
des Steuerrohrs zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (22. Juni 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich jetz schon ganze 4 mal beim Bremsen über den Lenker geflogen bin. Es waren immer absolute Notsituationen (2xHund, 1xAuto, 1xanderes Fahrrad) und ich konnte nur aus Reflex bremsen. Aber wie kann ic unterbinden, so stark zu bremsen, das ich über den Lenker fliege? Ich bin da vollkommen Ratlos, und hab auf der Straße einfach nur noch saumäßig angst, das mir irgendwas vors Rad rennt. im Gelände ist mir noch NIE was passiert.
> Knieschoner, Helm, Handschuhe-im Gelände noch nie gebraucht, auf der Straße schon oft!
> ...


übe stoppies. das schult das gefühl für bremse und gleichgewicht. 
bei notbremsungen ist wichtig, immer weit hinter den sattel zu gehen.


----------



## Targut (23. Juni 2010)

MalibuDeo schrieb:


> wenn ich auf so nen fiech zufahre wird auch der wegspringen


 Es ist doch schön dass jemand Hunden soweit vertraut dass er ihnen seine körperliche Unversehrtheit in die Pfoten legt
Ich traue den Mistviechern nicht......


----------



## Veloce (24. Juni 2010)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> übe stoppies. das schult das gefühl für bremse und gleichgewicht.
> bei notbremsungen ist wichtig, immer weit hinter den sattel zu gehen.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten . Lernen lebt von der Widerholung .
Hast du den Ablauf motorisch drin machst du das auch bei der Notbremsung richtig .
Ich fand dafür selbst als Fahrerin mit souveränerer Fahrtechnik einen
Tageskurs bei Bikeride ganz nützlich .


----------



## jackJ3lly (25. Juni 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Ja,
> 
> . Und der Schwerpunkt ist nunmal tiefer wenn man den Sattel absenkt.
> .



Das stimmt so nicht!! Ausser ich fahr im Ssitzen bergab.

Aber da man meisst im stehen den berg runter fährt, ist es schwerüunktmässig völlig egal wo der sattel hängt, da der schwerpunkt eh auf dem Tretlager liegt. nur bietet ein tiefer sattel meht bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad.


----------



## reifenfresser (4. Juli 2010)

Ich kenne die vollbrems-Haltung, und nehme die auch immer wenn ich bremse ein. Auch wnen ich nur leicht bremse gehe ich schon automatisch ausm Sattel, aber da gings so schnell, da hatte ich keine Chance. Das find ich irgendwie sehr sehr beunruhigend.


----------



## petzl (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn man oft über den Lenker fliegt, dann kann es auch an einer zu steifen Haltung auf dem Rad liegen. Am besten in einer zentralen Position über dem Tretlager stehen. Die Knie sind leicht gebeugt und die Ellbogen SEITLICH rausgestellt (nicht nach hinten am Körper). An Steilstufen locker bleiben und nicht verkrampfen. Viele verlassen sich nur auf die Federung am Bike und vergessen, dass sie imit den Armen und Beinen viel mehr "Federweg" generieren können. Wenn es richtig steil wird und ein Hindernis im Weg liegt mußt vorher etwas runterbremsen, Dein Gewicht nach hinten unten verlagern und am Hindernis die Bremsen kurz aufmachen. Danach wieder dosiert runterbremsen. 

Ich übe auch machmal auf der abfallenden Wiese über den Lenker zu springen. So kann man schlimmere Sturzfolgen oft verhindern.


----------



## MTBermLuS (26. Juli 2010)

Hatte auch immer das Problem an steilen Stellen zu leicht über den Lenker zu gehen. Vorallem an hohen Stufen.
Hab das dann mal bewusst geübt (von klein bis größer) und mich dabei aufgenommen um zu sehen was ich falsch mache.
Hier lässt sich vielleicht der Bewegungsablauf etwas erkennen.
Man sieht auch, dass man nicht zu weit hinter den Sattel muss und die Arme nur kurz streckt wenn man über die Kante rollt.


----------



## sub-xero (28. Juli 2010)

Manchmal passiert mir der Abgang über den Lenker auch noch. Und zwar immer dann, wenn ich folgendes falsch mache:

1. Wenn ich vergesse, den Sattel runterzustellen.
2. Wenn ich zu langsam fahre und mit dem Vorderrad in einem Hindernis hängenbleibe.

Also: Sattel runter, nicht zu langsam fahren.


----------



## ]:-> (28. Juli 2010)

Vor allem 2. konnte ich die Tage im etwas gröberen Gelände wieder oft beobachten. Wobei "schnell" hier heißt nicht in erhöhtem Schrittempo einzufahren, sondern so, dass das Rad nicht völlig zwischen zwei Wurzeln, Kanten etc. eintaucht. (29er sollen auch helfen  )

Juli Furtado sagt dazu: "Das Geheimnis ist ziemlich einfach, je langsamer du fährst desto schneller stürzt du"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ki-mi (28. Juli 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer das Problem an steilen Stellen zu leicht über den Lenker zu gehen. Vorallem an hohen Stufen.
> Hab das dann mal bewusst geübt (von klein bis größer) und mich dabei aufgenommen um zu sehen was ich falsch mache.
> Hier lässt sich vielleicht der Bewegungsablauf etwas erkennen.
> Man sieht auch, dass man nicht zu weit hinter den Sattel muss und die Arme nur kurz streckt wenn man über die Kante rollt.



buchstein b. bayreuth?


----------



## MTBermLuS (28. Juli 2010)

nee woanders


----------



## LeonF (19. August 2010)

Hört sich zwar abgedroschen an aber: Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit!
Außerdem solltest du dich nicht zu weit nach hinten strecken. das kostet vorderradtraktion und kontrolle versuch lieber deinen schwerpunkt absusenken also dich übers fahrrad "ducken" Faustregel: man sollte immer durchs steuerrohr gucken können


----------



## Carl_K (2. September 2010)

Herr, da rate ich Dir folgendes: Vor dem Hindernis absteigen, Radl über,unter oder um Hindernis bewegen, aufsteigen, fertig. XD


----------



## Kettenglied (3. September 2010)

jackJ3lly schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht!! Ausser ich fahr im Ssitzen bergab.
> 
> Aber da man meisst im stehen den berg runter fährt, ist es schwerüunktmässig völlig egal wo der sattel hängt, da der schwerpunkt eh auf dem Tretlager liegt. nur bietet ein tiefer sattel meht bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad.



Blödsinn


----------



## Jetpilot (5. September 2010)

> Das stimmt so nicht!! Ausser ich fahr im Ssitzen bergab.
> 
> Aber da man meisst im stehen den berg runter fährt, ist es schwerüunktmässig völlig egal wo der sattel hängt, da der schwerpunkt eh auf dem Tretlager liegt. nur bietet ein tiefer sattel meht bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad.





> Wahrscheinlich ist Dein "Cockpit" noch zu niedrig. Vorbau und Lenker mit mehr rise und dann sollte es besser klappen. Idealerweise noch einen etwas breiteren Lenker.


also, was denkt ihr denn warum die leute im DH denn
1. eine möglichst flache front (bei der fox 40 ist die achsaufnahme ca 5cm oberhalb des unteren endes des castings)
2. einen so unglaublich flachen lenkwinkel
3. 200mm bremsen
4. einen viel zu kleinen rahmen und niedrigen Sattel
fahren? 
genau!
1. eine flache front macht nen tiefen schwerpunkt und druck auf das VR (sehr wichtig)
Zudem ist der hebel zwischen kraftangriffspunkt (lenker) und drehpunkt(radaufstandspunkt) möglichst klein zu halten, denn je größer hier der hebel ist, desto größer die überschlagsgefahr.
2. der flache lenkwinkel ist im steilen vorteilhaft, weil dadurch der radaufstandspunkt möglichst weit vor dem fahrer ist (die linie zwischen radaufstandspunkt und kraftngriffspunkt eher parallel zur wirkrichtung der erdanziehungskraft steht) und dadurch die überschlagskraft geringer ist.
3.weil man bei steilen hängen die 30m+ lang sind sehr wohl bremsen muss, weil man ansonsten unten unkontrollierbare geschwindigkeiten entwickelt
4. Weil man dadurch mit seinem schwerpunkt tiefer kommt (man kann die beine schließlich auch beugen) und man sich sehr viel einfacher nach hinten lehnen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

